

EBay buying Milo.com - badri
http://vator.tv/news/2010-12-02-ebay-buying-milocom-for-75m

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Multiple sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963247> \- milo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963126> \- vator.tv (this one)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963125> \- techcrunch.com

No doubt we'll see more as all the usual suspects pick up the story.

